# My personal collection



## Coxy914

There's a number of people who have asked in the past to see some of the cars I have in my collection and occasionally I have posted them up, and I've always had requests to post up pics of others, but never really done it before.
Another of the reasons is that the missus probably doesn't know exactly what's on the current stock list either so like to keep it lo-key so to speak!!

Don't want this thread to be a case of 'look what I've got'. Far from it in fact. I've worked hard for everything I have and worked long hours (and still do). I'm only going to post up a few pics of the interesting ones anyway which people may like or people have asked to see and I know some of you may be interested.

Anyway, here's a few (not all Audi's either!)

1990 Peugeot 205 1.9 GTi (29k from new and 2 elderly owners). First car I ever owned was a 205 and have yearned after a good GTi for years. Low mileage tidy original examples are very hard to come by nowadays.










Semi regular daily hack. A fairly rare, totally stock Audi 90 20v sport.








High mileage for me at 151k but that 5 cylinder engine is barely run in!

1988 Audi 100 Sport. Another rare care but as with a lot of Audi's other than the quattro's, not worth that much but such a good car then and still good now! 









1975 Audi 100 coupe S. Found by a fellow Audi friend lurking in a garage in Devon early last year. They had restored it but the previous owner sadly had gone bankrupt in the recession so couldn't pay the bill. Fast phone call I have ever made! Came with every last bit of history including original bill of sale, and even the pre order forms and brochures where the salesman has written down a few prices. The order form states "please supply with nice number plate!"









1968 Audi 80 variant.
There is a huge resto thread on this one on here. A very rare car given that only 3 known RHD examples survive in the world and this is the only one in the UK. A lot of blood, sweat and tears went in to restoring this.
Funnily enough, parts for these are non existant!!
Audi don't even acknowledge their existence and said I was talking rubbish!









1985 Fiat Strada Abarth 130TC
Now, it has to be said, I love driving this car more than anything else! It is as mad as a box of frogs. The induction from the pair of 40's is superb and you can hear the petrol almost pouring down the drain!
It's totally stock apart from an Avanti tuned engine with a Guy Croft racing head. You really have to hear the sound of a twin-cam and a pair of 40's to appreciate it! 









more to follow...


----------



## OzMoSiS

wow!

respect to you :thumb: you work hard, you deserve to play hard too.


I LOVE that Strada! yum


----------



## 03OKH

Nice collection already, let alone whats to come.

205 for me


----------



## Dipesh

Love your cars. Absolutly fantastic collection you have there.


----------



## dubnut71

Its totally wrong of me but.... Oh that Strada x2 !!!!!!!!


----------



## alan_mcc

love the strada - what a beast


----------



## ChrisST

Very nice, can't think of a better hobby.:thumb:
Love the Pug.


----------



## s2x2

*Coxy,*

Please can you post a photo of the Abarth's front seats.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coxy914

OzMoSiS said:


> wow!
> 
> respect to you :thumb: you work hard, you deserve to play hard too.
> 
> I LOVE that Strada! yum


Cheers fella. It embarrases most cars at the traffic lights! Feels very poorly built and just sounds really tinny when you shut the door and I would not like to be in a crash in it but other than that, it brings more smiles per mile than most cars!!

Here's a couple more for now...
our weekend retreat!
Nowt posh, just a double bed to park up sit back and crack open a beer or 3!
(there's a bottle of Glenmorangie in the 3rd draw as well!)
Probably the most used car of ours as we've got 2 dogs and well, I don't like them going in the other cars if truth be known!!!









The only car I own which does not have a price tag EVER.
It's a 1972 Porsche 914 (hence the username!). Swapped it 9 years ago for a Dolly sprint I paid £350 for at auction! It's been another love affair.
Now running a tuned 2056cc 914 Typ4 engine with a pair of 40 delorto's and lumenition ignition. Handling wise, being mid-engined and so low slung, there are very few cars even now which will take corners like this car.









This is my 1984 ur quattro. It was built by a good friend of mine who based it on the 1982 Swedish Rally winning quattro driven by Stig Blomqvist.









and here's one of the real Stig giving the car his seal of approval!


----------



## Coxy914

s2x2 said:


> Please can you post a photo of the Abarth's front seats.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'll take a pic of them tomorrow if I get a chance! They are superb!! Typical Italian design, don't tilt forward properly with fouling the roof!
And they are soo snug its unreal!!!


----------



## richard33dees

great collection of cars there, are you creating a museum to store them? :argie::argie: the strada


----------



## richard33dees

wow some more great cars, ad love to have a bus for weekend retreats :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914

richard33dees said:


> great collection of cars there, are you creating a museum to store them? :argie::argie: the strada


I guess I'm lucky enough to have a big enough garage to store them in. Problem is I'm my best customer and that don't pay the rent!! 

This is a very recent acquisition. A rare Typ 43 Audi 200 5E (non turbo).
There are only about 4 left known in the UK and this is the only one still on he road at present, although the MOT runs out this weekend so she'll be tucked away for a while longer as she's going to need a small amount of welding! She's only got 57k on the clock and has been owned by 2 old boys from new who lived down the road from each other. The old chap I bought it off was quite teary eyed when it went as it had taken him on his monthly trip to Devon from Kent to see his son for the past 10 years and never once let him down. That said, he was made up when he realised it was going to someone who would cherish it.
German engineering at its best!


----------



## Coxy914

I've had this for about 8 years now but has spent most of it's time on axle stands with an engine problem. Recommissioned earlier this year but it's almost too brutal to drive. It has been set up for track and the clutch is very heavy and my knee's ain't like what they used to be which is a shame as it's an absolute beast to drive and a bit of a sleeper (if 911's can be sleepers!).
It's a 1980 3.0SC but with a very nicely tuned 930 turbo engine out back. 



























But as far as iconic sports cars go, they don't come much better than the 911.


----------



## johnnyguitar

Blimey, more pics of the 200 please!


----------



## jgy6000

how do you run all the cars insurance/ tax wise? i take it there not all on the road at the same time and you cycle them or somthing?


----------



## Coxy914

johnnyguitar said:


> Blimey, more pics of the 200 please!


don't have too many of it yet!

Here's a couple more for now









rear seats still have optional cushions!









5 pot engine is very tidy considering it's 27 years old!


----------



## Coxy914

jgy6000 said:


> how do you run all the cars insurance/ tax wise? i take it there not all on the road at the same time and you cycle them or somthing?


Most of them do have valid MOT. A few of them have free tax (being pre 1st January 1973), and they are all on a collectors policy which is part of my company's trade policy, and they do have agreed values in place as well. They can't argue too much as I do a lot of the agreed valuations for the Classic Audi club and our local VW club and put a lot of business their way! 
Most are SORN'd but have trade plates for the occasional blast down the road!


----------



## Coxy914

this is one of those rainy day cars although when that will be I do not know









it's a 1977 Audi 80 GLS estate. Another one of these odd ball rarities. The 80 estates (avants as they became later known) were only sold in RHD format back in 1976/77. At that point, Audi decided they wanted to drop the estate from their current range and it basically got rebadged after that and sold as the MK1 Volkswagen Passat estate. This is one of 3 known RHD Audi 80 estates still on the road.

It does need a resto, but nothing too major


----------



## Coxy914

last 2 for now.

1986 Typ 85 Audi 80 sport. Same engine as the 1.8 8v Golf Gti. Superb cars and hugely underrated. They're now being appreciated a bit more by the VW boys after a bit more style, but they took a long time in catching on!



















still tempted to drop a 1.8T 20V lump in here. A fairly easy job by all accounts!
If my daily A4 dies a death at all and the engine survives then it'll go straight in!

and last one for now is this series 3 Coupe quattro 20v.
I bought this of an old guy who had garaged in from 3 years old (in 1993) till we got it in 2007. I stupidly sold it in 2009, but I did sell it to a good friend who agreed at the time to give me first refusal if he ever decided to let it go.
So, the time came this week for him to part company with her and for me to have her back. It will actually be for the wife as she loved it to bits and she gave me a right bollocking for letting it go. I'll be bringing it home tomorrow after work so she can play in it at the weekend as she doesn't know I've bought it back for her yet. If she doesn't like it any more then tuff, I'll drive it as I do love the sound of that 20v 5 pot motor when it starts to pick up from 3500rpm onwards!



















We bought her with 64k on the clock in 2007 and now she has 83k on the clock. I know she's been in good hands though as he's the brother of my mechanic and the son of the chap who restored the 1968 Audi 80 variant for me!


----------



## WHIZZER

Coxy thats a cracking collection


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

great collection, like the light in the black 911... chase HQ stylee lol


----------



## Deeg

WOW stunning collection mate!


----------



## garysanderson

Lovely collection - really enjoyed looking through them.

My dad used to have a Audi 100 CD5E which I think also had 'Avant' on the back but it was a hatchback...?!? Not sure what that was about but he swears it was the best car he'd ever had


----------



## Coxy914

garysanderson said:


> Lovely collection - really enjoyed looking through them.
> 
> My dad used to have a Audi 100 CD5E which I think also had 'Avant' on the back but it was a hatchback...?!? Not sure what that was about but he swears it was the best car he'd ever had


damn them old Audi 100 avants are rare now. Yes, they were like a hatchback and not like the avants we know today. I've seen one for sale in the UK in the past 4 years, but that was a 4 cylinder model, not the uber posh CD5E which was up there with the best in it's day.


----------



## big ben

cracking collection and taste there, would love your collection (and a big garage to keep them in)


----------



## rds1985

superb collection!


----------



## horned yo

awsome motors. the porsche is stunning


----------



## RyanJon

Awesome collection there!!

The stuff lottery win dreams are made of for me!!

I spotted the 1968 Audi 80 variant for sale on ebay the other week, have you anything in mind to replace it with?

Ryan


----------



## Coxy914

RyanJon said:


> Awesome collection there!!
> 
> The stuff lottery win dreams are made of for me!!
> 
> I spotted the 1968 Audi 80 variant for sale on ebay the other week, have you anything in mind to replace it with?
> 
> Ryan


Got a list as long as my arm!

On the lookout for nice clean unmolested examples of
BMW E30 C2 2.5 or 2.7 Alpina or Hartge H27
Renault 5 GT turbo
Alfasud sprint
Lancia Monte Carlo
And a Triumph Dolomite Sprint!


----------



## yetizone

Wow! Just a total 100% pleasure to read through this post. What a wonderful, considered collection of cars! Very difficult to choose a stand out fav, but I do like the red Audi Coupe and the Audi 90. Thanks for sharing


----------



## catch the pigeo

Wow whilst looking at those i was saying i want that one no i will have that
that one hang on i want that i think there all great:thumb:


----------



## Skodaw

Some great cars there - The black 90 has got plates from the garage I used to work at - so I may well have worked on it at some point!!!!


----------



## PIT

Some really nice cars there. So do you detail them yourself?


----------



## Coxy914

Skodaw said:


> Some great cars there - The black 90 has got plates from the garage I used to work at - so I may well have worked on it at some point!!!!


could have done! It's from the Wrexham branch of Dane, and the first owner was from Wrexham and the second one was from Mold before he moved over to Prees.

couple more for today.

1982 Audi Coupe GT.
3rd earliest known coupe still on the road in the UK. Still has original dealer plates, original bill of sale etc etc and just gone past 73k.
MOT'd the other week and passed without any advisories!
Not bad considering it did 12 miles in between MOT's!



















and this is my current project:
1984 Audi 80 quattro.
On compomotive RF's









Currently having roof section welded in (has nasty after market sunroof) and going to be reprayed Alpine white and fitted with a roll cage and a pair of Cobra's. The rest is a blank canvas for me come up with either a paint scheme or follow the paint schemes of one of the early rally cars.


----------



## Coxy914

PIT said:


> Some really nice cars there. So do you detail them yourself?


yep! Wouldn't trust anyone else near them!!


----------



## IYRIX

I love the look of the latest project! is that going to be in the project section?


----------



## Coxy914

IYRIX said:


> I love the look of the latest project! is that going to be in the project section?


Not sure at present!
Really still undecided on a few things on her as yet.
Cage, engine, paint scheme for starters!!!
So far, all I've managed to do in the last month is get the wheels blasted. Haven't even thought about what colour to paint them yet!









problem is time at the moment as there's a group of us working on this in our spare time


















and our plan is to return it to how it looked when it raced in the Network Q Rally back in the 90's in either this guise (pics are of same car!)

as she ran in 1993









or how it was in 1992









and again in 1993


----------



## Rick74

Fantastic collection of cars,good to see someone with a passion in keeping these old cars alive.


----------



## IYRIX

Coxy914 said:


> Not sure at present!
> Really still undecided on a few things on her as yet.
> Cage, engine, paint scheme for starters!!!
> So far, all I've managed to do in the last month is get the wheels blasted. Haven't even thought about what colour to paint them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> problem is time at the moment as there's a group of us working on this in our spare time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and our plan is to return it to how it looked when it raced in the Network Q Rally back in the 90's in either this guise (pics are of same car!)


I would keep it looking how it did in the first picture, looked tough! and would looking stunning repainted etc.

I do love the old compo wheels!


----------



## Waxamomo

This is one of the best threads I have looked at for a long time. 

Fantastic collection of cars.

Chris


----------



## Pinky

Hi 
I really enjoyed looking at your collection .
Can you tell me where the 1982 Audi coupe was registered as I may have known the original owner as tos registration is local to me .
Thanks 
Pm if rather


----------



## Coxy914

Pinky said:


> Hi
> I really enjoyed looking at your collection .
> Can you tell me where the 1982 Audi coupe was registered as I may have known the original owner as tos registration is local to me .
> Thanks
> Pm if rather


It's a very strange one that one. The car was purchased from Ingrams in Ayr in 1982, but the woman who bought it actually lived in Seaford in Sussex (still have the original copy of the bill of sale and pre order form for the car!). I have no idea why she travelled to Ayr to purchase the vehicle either, but the car stayed in Seaford till 2007 when on of the Fifth Gear crew bought it, and I bought it from him about 18 months ago.


----------



## richard33dees

awesome collection, just had a TG crisis :lol: It's fantastic how you have researched the history of the cars you have and they all appear to have come from other passionate owners.


----------



## theshrew

Well i have to say im a bit gob smacked by this collection. 

When i saw the thread i was kinda expecting a load of sports cars and you have a great lselection of cars that a lot of people wouldnt even think about collecting. Great stuff mate. 

I have gotta say im kinda gutted, I thought when i saw all those Audi's i was gonna scroll down and see a Quattro was gettin all excited about it. Please please please tell me you have one they have got to be one of the best cars of all time. 

Reff u wanting a Dolly Sprint. My mate had one about 10 - 15 years ago that was built buy a guy called Skip Brown ( i think ) jeepers that thing was quick used to leave my 205 Gti like i was going backwards. Miight be worth a google mate as i belive he built a few mainly rally cars though i recall.


----------



## mkv

Cracking Collection! The rebuilt on the rally car brings back some memorys!



theshrew said:


> My mate had one about 10 - 15 years ago that was built buy a guy called Skip Brown ( i think ).


Skip Brown was the guru for all things Talbot/ Chrysler. They built some fantastic Sunbeams. My old Sunbeam TI was built with all Skip Brown parts. They moved to Pugs and believe they are still doing that.

Steve


----------



## Chris CPT

Excellent collection. Some really nice cars there. Especially liked the 205 GTi and the 911. 
Porsche 911's make me laugh. They look amazing from all angles, until you open the boot, where it looks like a load of parts from an old washing machine have been chucked in randomly. Even the engines on the new ones look pretty rank. :lol:


----------



## Coxy914

theshrew said:


> Well i have to say im a bit gob smacked by this collection.
> 
> When i saw the thread i was kinda expecting a load of sports cars and you have a great lselection of cars that a lot of people wouldnt even think about collecting. Great stuff mate.
> 
> I have gotta say im kinda gutted, I thought when i saw all those Audi's i was gonna scroll down and see a Quattro was gettin all excited about it. Please please please tell me you have one they have got to be one of the best cars of all time.
> 
> Reff u wanting a Dolly Sprint. My mate had one about 10 - 15 years ago that was built buy a guy called Skip Brown ( i think ) jeepers that thing was quick used to leave my 205 Gti like i was going backwards. Miight be worth a google mate as i belive he built a few mainly rally cars though i recall.


Have had a couple of Sprints in the past! Love them to bits. Last one I had I purchased from a classic car auction back in 1999 for £350 (still had tax and MOT!!). Ya don't get too many bargains like that anymore! I swapped that against the Porsche 914 seen earlier in the thread!

Think you might have missed the Audi quattro though! There's a picture of it on the first page :thumb:
here's a small video of her


----------



## mattsbmw

This is a truly stunning collection coxy


----------



## JasonPD

Hats off to you, a stunning collection. 

Really interesting to see a collection like this, you obviously have a preference/passion for a certain brand that despite being common on our roads today, you don't see many of the classics about. A refressing break from fords and veedubs (not knocking these brands as I've owned plenty myself but just a nice change) :thumb:


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Lovely set of motors Coxy. :thumb:

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## J1ODY A

Wow... not much else I can say, love the 205 - my boyhood dream car :thumb:


----------



## Linco

Waxamomo said:


> This is one of the best threads I have looked at for a long time.
> 
> Fantastic collection of cars.


I couldnt agree more.

If i only had the time, space or money!

The '68 80 variant is my personal favourite. There is something special about it, something you dont see in more modern cars.


----------



## Pinky

Hi Coxy 
Thanks for the info ,it must have been a registration close to that one that was near where I stayed .


----------



## Coxy914

JasonPD said:


> Hats off to you, a stunning collection.
> 
> Really interesting to see a collection like this, you obviously have a preference/passion for a certain brand that despite being common on our roads today, you don't see many of the classics about. A refressing break from fords and veedubs (not knocking these brands as I've owned plenty myself but just a nice change) :thumb:


I've owned more than my fair share of v-dubs over the past20 years as well!

but I've never been 100% marque specific as I like and appreciate too many cars.


----------



## Choc

Awsome collection! :thumb:

This has to be my favourite.....










And one of these is high upon my wish if I ever sell the splitty.....


----------



## Eurogloss

Brings back memories  very nice collection :thumb:

Well done !


----------



## chost10

I realy like the older models. It has more charm and honor of the detailing job.:thumb: And its a very fine collection.


----------



## amiller

Missed this thread! Love it love it love it!

Are you full time elite detail ?


----------



## Coxy914

amiller said:


> Missed this thread! Love it love it love it!
> 
> Are you full time elite detail ?


Main line of business is Vehicle Transport logistics and Storage, but we also do fleet management for a Motability Vehicle hire co., and some detailing in between jobs!


----------



## [email protected]

What a fantastic collection you have Coxy, and that video of the quatro is awesome it sounds amazing.

They're 5 cylinders on them arent they?


----------



## Coxy914

[email protected] said:


> What a fantastic collection you have Coxy, and that video of the quatro is awesome it sounds amazing.
> 
> They're 5 cylinders on them arent they?


Certainly is! 10v 5 pot turbo in the quattro. A sound to behold:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914

IYRIX said:


> I would keep it looking how it did in the first picture, looked tough! and would looking stunning repainted etc.
> 
> I do love the old compo wheels!


A few of us did a 24hr marathon on the old girl this weekend.

Starting to feel it now!!


----------



## Ian D

That looked like a very productive 24hrs!!
Good work, I like the idea of it going Works colours, but if it was never a works car I guess as it was would be better!

By the way did you wife like the Coupe again?!?!


----------



## n_d_fox

totally awesome collection of cars... loving the quattro in the vid


----------



## Coxy914

Ian D said:


> That looked like a very productive 24hrs!!
> Good work, I like the idea of it going Works colours, but if it was never a works car I guess as it was would be better!
> 
> By the way did you wife like the Coupe again?!?!


The car was originally sponsored by ATS. It ran in 2 different colours, one when it was Grp N and then again when it was Grp A.
It'll go back as one of them but we've got a bit of time to play with before that happens!

Wife loves the coupe! Which is a shame as it means I won't get to drive it!


----------



## Ian D

You have to go the group A spec then!
Glad she likes it, it looks like a really nice example. To be fair though I think you have a decent choice of others to choose from!


----------



## scoob666

what an excellent collection, i could only dream of having such a collection of cars that i love! :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

wow! that is an awesome collection of cars, some of those i've never saw of or ever heard of before, i know from some of your previos posts you had a good collection of cars but, really that is a very nice collection there!


----------



## raitkens83

What an amazing collection of cars


----------



## bigsyd

one of the best and most interesting post i have seen on DW for a long time....dolly sprint, my 1st ever car, i was the dogs dangly bits in that, my mum bought it for me and had to insure it
18 yrs old with a dolly sprint, pooontang magnet
coxy you are a legend, just look out for the biggest guy around at ADI wit a red/black TT QS ,will be good to meet you... have you seen this event m8 http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/ we was at it last year , great show and there again this year


----------



## Coxy914

bigsyd said:


> one of the best and most interesting post i have seen on DW for a long time....dolly sprint, my 1st ever car, i was the dogs dangly bits in that, my mum bought it for me and had to insure it
> 18 yrs old with a dolly sprint, pooontang magnet
> coxy you are a legend, just look out for the biggest guy around at ADI wit a red/black TT QS ,will be good to meet you... have you seen this event m8 http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/ we was at it last year , great show and there again this year


Will do Syd!
We'll be on the Classic Audi stand with all the quattro's and random old stuff!
Trying to get my 80 quattro ready for it but times not on my side at the moment with work.
Are yup going to Audi's in the Park a week on Sunday in Kettering?


----------



## Coxy914

Lol, you just edited your post after I'd replied! 
Yup, we went last year. I went in the blue 1975 Audi 100 coupe S. we camped over on the Saturday night and are doing the same this year!
there's about 20 of us from the Classic Audi club camping over again!
Had a superb laff last year!

this was our line (my coupe 3rd from left)


----------



## bigsyd

cool, will be good to meet you, 1 last favour  the quality of your photos are top quality m8 any chance you could snap a few of mine  i do not have any good quality shots, we will be in the show and shine section :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## robsonj

Great collection mate , enjoy them!!!


----------



## Coxy914

bigsyd said:


> cool, will be good to meet you, 1 last favour  the quality of your photos are top quality m8 any chance you could snap a few of mine  i do not have any good quality shots, we will be in the show and shine section :thumb::thumb::thumb:


No problem at all fella! Happy to oblige!

May have a hangover on the Sunday morning so photo's maybe little off the mark but I'll do my best!!!


----------



## Coxy914

Another to post up now I've cleaned her up. Won't interest most people, but actually quite a rare car. It's a very late Audi 100 turbo avant supplied by Scotts of Sloane Sq. London.



















beading nicely with a layer of Supernatural!


----------



## jammytask

I love your 914 buddy, I was offered one in exchange for my old trekker a couple of years ago bur swapped it for a Ghia instead. Probably should have gone for the '14 and ignored my mrs!


----------



## Coxy914

bigsyd said:


> cool, will be good to meet you, 1 last favour  the quality of your photos are top quality m8 any chance you could snap a few of mine  i do not have any good quality shots, we will be in the show and shine section :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Presuming I got the right one! Only one I managed to take of it though sorry!










Sorry I didn't get chance to say hello, but had a hectic weekend (drinking is hard at my age!!!) We camped over on the Saturday nite! Had an absolute blast as a couple of mates trekked over from Ireland for the show! You may have seen Calvin talking to them just at the beginning of the handing out of the awards.
Chuffed to bits as my old 1972 Audi 100 won best Pre 2000! Been 3 years since I detailed it and sold it 4 months ago to the new owner, and still looks pretty good for a 38 year old car!


----------



## smoki1969

Awesome collection Coxy but yeah the 914 is the pick for me :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Hi Coxy,

I've been addicted to that 5 cylinder warble since my uncle bought an Audi 100 5E when i was about 4 or 5 years old (that's 30+ years ago now). My fave is your 90 20v sport. My same uncle had a lagoon blue 90 2.2e - i absolutely loved that car....I remember the headphone jack points on the rear parcel shelf. V Cool!

Beautiful collection and an absolute credit to you chum.

Cookies


----------



## Coxy914

this one's a bit of a step away from the norm but I love it in a totally retrotastic kinda way!

Despite of what you may think, they are superb fun! Rear wheel drive in a fast(ish!) French 80's saloon, complete with uber comfy brown interior and a casette player!!
Fully loaded when new with electric everything including heated front seats!!
And everything still works!!!
Couple of minor dinks and rust is minimal. Typical crazing on the paint which is fairly common on the ones which weren't eaten away by rust!!
Drives like an absolute dream, and when was the last time you saw one on the road!!!


----------



## CAB

Looks great!!


----------



## Leemack

:argie:


----------



## tamandlee

lol, funnily enough I saw a 505 on the road the other week and thought to myself you dont see many of them these days. It is strange how you can go from seeing a lot of a model of car and then seemingly overnight they all disappear.......


----------



## tamandlee

oh sorry yes should have said that that particular one looks very smart!!


----------



## fozzy

Can't believe I missed this thread, Fantastic collection you have growing there.
Thanks so much for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914

had a few hours spare this morning as the wife was at work so decided to pop in to work and give her a once over.
Given the fact the paint has crazed (typical of 70s and 80s paints), she came up alright and has a nice shine to her now.

Only had 3 hours on her so still plenty left to do, but she's still got a lot of life left in her yet!


----------



## Coxy914

Having a bit of a change around at the moment!

Sold the rally quattro last week as I'm currently building my own to my own spec and went out and got this today. Known the car for a while and couldn't resist it when I knew it had come up for sale

Still grinning! Now I remember just why enjoy driving old cars so much.
you can feel everything through the steering, and absolute hoot to drive.

A few of the specs for those that are in to specs and stuff!

1972 BMW 2002 Tii
2 litre tii engine, running Omex programmable ecu, coil and ignition from a mondeo.
E21 5 speed overdrive box
E21 LSD
13" x 7j Minilites.
Approx 150bhp
Polybushed all round.
That's the basics of it for starters!

and now a few pics


----------



## tamandlee

where do you keep finding these little gems?? I will bet that cost a pretty penny or two!!


----------



## ahaydock

Great collection :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914

tamandlee said:


> where do you keep finding these little gems?? I will bet that cost a pretty penny or two!!


still got change from the sale of the quattro!! 

This was the closest car I've ever bought! Even from the same postcode area as me in Wolverhampton!
It had been to a number of the Breakfast Club meets and our local classic car meets over the past year. Always said, if it ever comes up for sale, I'd be interested. Chap was selling to fund his Turner Coupe project and the rest is history!


----------



## wookey

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## richard33dees

another gorgeous car to your great collection. I suppose going to the local classic meets will uncover some gems like this


----------



## Coxy914

richard33dees said:


> I suppose going to the local classic meets will uncover some gems like this


Running them helps!!

That way I get to meet everyone and see their cars first, and if I like them, they get a good parking spot as well!!


----------



## jas11n

Hey up Coxy, how's you?

That 80 variant is unreal. What a restore.
Hats off mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## kcass

nice garage mate,


----------



## Coxy914

jas11n said:


> Hey up Coxy, how's you?
> 
> That 80 variant is unreal. What a restore.
> Hats off mate :thumb::thumb:


Never again, that's all I'll say!!

Ya know what they say about Audi's and parts being NLA, well restoring a variant took NLA to a new level!!!


----------



## Fast Bug

Loving your VAG collection, but that 02 is giving me serious want face :argie:


----------



## Coxy914

Just come back from a nice evening chat and cuppa with the chap who built the car so I could write down all the spec of it.

So here it is:

*Engine*
Fully reconditioned 2002 Tii engine
Piano top pistons with an E12 cylinder head
Omex ignition and engine management
Ford Mondeo 2.0 Coil pack
Ford Mondeo 2.0 Trigger wheel and sensor
Ford Mondeo 2.0 Throttle body
Ford Mondeo 2.0 Fuel pump
Aftermarket fuel regulator supplied by Jaymic
External oil cooler
3 vane Golf GTi radiator
Revotec electric fan
Aeroquip steel braided hoses

*Gearbox*
5 Speed E21 323i overdrive box
E21 Limited slip diff
Standard 2002 drive shafts with redrilled jack shafts

*Brakes*
cross drilled and vented Rossini front discs
green stuff pads
2002 tii calipers
standard tii rear drums with green stuff linings 
Stainless braided hoses all round
13" x 7j Minilte wheels off Vic Morleys (Jaymic) old 2002 Turbo

*Suspension*
Koni fully adjustable shocks front and rear
10% uprated and 30mm lowered road springs all round
Front ARB - standard 2002 Turbo
Rear ARB - 3/4" bar made by Jaymic
Poly bushed throughout

*Bodywork*
Genuine new doors
Genuine new front wings
Genuine new front bonnet
2002 Turbo arches
Twin headlight conversion from Holland
'73 series rear back lights
2002 Turbo front spoiler shortened 1.5" with hole intakes for oil cooler
Removable towing eyes (cross braced)
Finished in BMW Baltic Blue

*Interior/Seats*
Genuine 2002 Turbo front seats retrimmed with BMW cloth centre and black connolly hide bolsters
Standard 2002 tii rears retrimmed to match
New headlining (Jaymic)

and 1 more picture for good measure!


----------



## cotter

Loving the BM, that's sex on wheels :argie:


----------



## mattsbmw

The new addition is absolutley stunning :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst

As I said on the another thread Coxy - that BMW is just stunning!! Mean as hell, but still a thing of great beauty!!

Lovely collection, absolutely lovely :thumb:


----------



## Guest

the 2002 looks just right! love that car


----------



## Coxy914

once in a while (normally once a blue moon!), a car pops up for sale which you just have to have. Well, yesterday afternoon this appeared for sale and it wasn't long before I'd received a few texts/emails off people telling me about it. Now, to most it's just another old Audi which it is. It's a 1986 Audi 90 CD (2.0 5 cylinder model). The type 85 Audi 90 was only available in 1985 and 1986 and there are very few left on the road.
So what makes this one so special then??

the fact that it has only done 7710 miles from new and has spent it's life carefully locked away in a garage when not being used.
It's one of those cars which you look at and think "that looks a bit tidy" and they you look around it and everything still looks new. Classic cars owners will know what I'm on about when you look at plastic trim and it's still factory fresh and black without the aid of black wow! Chrome window trim which is shiny without being polished to death.
Spotless interior. Never been smoked in. Rear seats never been sat in, almost looks like the boot has never been opened let alone used!
Original dealer plates and dealer tax disc holder and all supporting paperwork (MOT's) and just a small amount of service paperwork!
Might book it in for it's first full service at Wolverhampton Audi next week! Not bad after 24 years!!! Oh, and still on the original tyres!!


----------



## johnnyguitar

That's very nice!
I probably don't want to know and it's really none of my business, but what else is comparable price-wise (rather than asking directly, "how much was it?" )?

Ta!


----------



## Coxy914

johnnyguitar said:


> That's very nice!
> I probably don't want to know and it's really none of my business, but what else is comparable price-wise (rather than asking directly, "how much was it?" )?
> 
> Ta!


I've no idea what you'd get for the same money modern car wise, but if you look at what you'd get for just north of £3k, you can guarantee that in 10 years time, only one of the cars will be worth more


----------



## RandomlySet

cracking collection!


----------



## FrazzleTC

Excellent looking car! That's a fantastic buy and very unusual.


----------



## tamandlee

You have a time machine dont you and you are using it to buy these cars I am sure of it lol. Another nice motor for the collection.

You say it is on original tyres, will these be ok for use or would they have degraded over time? I suppose if you were going to use it daily(ish) it would be no hardship to pop another set of wheels on it and keep the original wheel and tyre combo for show use.


----------



## Coxy914

tamandlee said:


> You have a time machine dont you and you are using it to buy these cars I am sure of it lol. Another nice motor for the collection.
> 
> You say it is on original tyres, will these be ok for use or would they have degraded over time? I suppose if you were going to use it daily(ish) it would be no hardship to pop another set of wheels on it and keep the original wheel and tyre combo for show use.


If I was going to use it regularly, I'd definitely change the tyres. There's no sidewall cracking and still plenty of tread but rubber does harden over time.
I've got a set of ronal r8's which I'm going to put on her when I take her to a few shows next year. They are correct for car and year and the tyres are new!


----------



## Smudge

Some stunning cars in you collection!!!

The Porsche 914 and the recent addition of the BMW are simply stunning!!!!!


----------



## johnnyguitar

Coxy914 said:


> I've no idea what you'd get for the same money modern car wise, but if you look at what you'd get for just north of £3k, you can guarantee that in 10 years time, only one of the cars will be worth more


Three grand? Seriously?
Bugger me, that seems a bit of a bargain really.


----------



## Coxy914

taken her out for a quick blast this afternoon.

and of course that means more pics!

Just to point out that these pics are all pre detail! (not that it needs a great deal doing to it!)


----------



## mattsbmw

That is an absolute corker.


----------



## illeagalhunter

Strada wow havent seen one of those since god was a boy


----------



## Coxy914

Now, I was going to have today off work, but I had the urge to go in!

Not sure why!

Spent 8 hours solid on her and have to say having been over her with a fine toothcomb, this is without a doubt, the nicest and cleanest car I have ever seen.
There is not one single stonechip on the car, nor are there any parking dints.
Just got to find a good reputable PDR man to do the 2 minor dints on the bonnet and she will be just about spotless!

I did start to clay her, but having done the bonnet and got nothing off, I kind of figured that this car has never really seen outside to get any contaminants on the paint.
And this is the first car that I have ever worked on where there is not one single etching mark on the paint from tree sap or bird crap.

I doubt this car has ever had a passenger as there's not a single mark on the cill trim









interior really is as clean as the pics









Polished with 3M fast cut plus, 3M Ultra Fina, Dodo Juice Lime Prime and Dodo Juice Supernatural to finish her off.




























a pair of Stone Grey T85's!









Just very clean!


----------



## Alex_225

Absolutely awesome collection of some stunning and interesting cars.  

That Audi is exactly what I want my Megane 225 to become by the time it gets to that age.


----------



## X18JAY

nice collection right there


----------



## zatzy.com

ah! so its your Blomqvist rep! i saw you on the M54 about two months ago (towards M6) and stuck my thumbs up as i went past in my C70. niiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Coxy914

zatzy.com said:


> ah! so its your Blomqvist rep! i saw you on the M54 about two months ago (towards M6) and stuck my thumbs up as i went past in my C70. niiiiiiiiiiice!


Aye! In between J2 and J3 no doubt, using it for the daily commute to the office:lol:


----------



## Coxy914

Another one of those curveball cars!

I actually bought this from Tatton Park classic car show back in 2009 and was going to do historic rallies in it but it was too original to mess about with.
I sold it soon after to a lad that then spent quite a bit of money getting it to as near perfect as possible.
Last week he put it back up for sale and after a week of talks, the old girl came home.


----------



## squeakyclean32

Wow..............some amazing cars there.....great to see....thanks for sharing them with us :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969

Amazing collection , i love this thread. You should open a museum!!!


----------



## Coxy914

Haven't posted this one up yet.

To the untrained eye, it's just an old Type 81 Audi 80.
To the trained eye, it's a rare 2 door Audi 80 and UK registered, making it the only UK registered Typ 81 2 door Audi 80.
There's a Typ 85 2 door and 2 Audi 4000 2 doors (US spec 80's) in the UK as well.










Got a 60mm lowering kit for it and just need to find some period rims to suit.


----------



## richard33dees

Just found your Fiat Strada Abarth 130TC on the bay :argie::argie: if only i had the money, Good luck with the sale :thumb:


----------



## chefy

Wow, what a post ! and what an amazing collection of gorgeous cars, I love em all, I love the 2002, Thought the Lada a strange addition !
I agree with someone who said you must have a time machine ! can I borrow it, there are quite a few cars from the 60'S, 70'S & 80'S I would like to pick up,(not to mention a multi roll-over euro lottery ticket) there there would DEF be a couple or 3 Audis in there, E30's being one of my must haves - 325 sport or 318is.

My dad had a 100 GL, bought new in 1972, from Tim Wilson Audi in Edinburgh, I think it was the first Audi to be imported into the UK with tinted glass, (thats what he was told at the time) he had to order it,waited nearly 3 months if I remember right, it was sky blue met, same as your coupe, had dark blue velour interior, and an 8 track !! I even remember the reg number, TSS727L, it was a real head turner at the time, we took it to Spain in 1973, and people were always enquiring about it
Not long after he bought it, Audi brought out the 100 GLS, which had tinted glass and rear head rests ! whereas the 100 GL didnt have tints or RHR.

Maybe you can correct me on this !
Great to see some great looking cars from the past, wish I had the time, space not to mention cash to do likewise.:thumb:


----------

